# Katana VS. Ninjato



## Justin Chang (Sep 22, 2016)

Just wanted to spark a discussion concerning the Ninjato and see what other people's thoughts were.  I have read that some people refute that the Ninjato ever really existed in Feudal Japan due to not having found any Ninjato antiques and some say that it was actually invented for movies, do you believe the ancient ninja used the Ninjato?  

No matter if it was an ancient Ninja tool or not it certainly exists today, what are your thoughts now on its effectiveness VS. the Katana?  Would you prefer one over the other? What would you consider pros and cons for each sword?


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 22, 2016)

One's shorter than the other. That's already a fighting disadvantage, if a ninja even dared to fight. 

I really just believe that if a sword is straight, it should be double-edged.


----------



## Justin Chang (Sep 22, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> One's shorter than the other. That's already a fighting disadvantage, if a ninja even dared to fight.
> 
> I really just believe that if a sword is straight, it should be double-edged.



Being shorter has a disadvantage of range but couldn't it also be an advantage for manuveability? Also what types of advantages/disadvantages do you thinkthe straight VS. curved blade allows?


----------



## Blindside (Sep 22, 2016)

Justin Chang said:


> Being shorter has a disadvantage of range but couldn't it also be an advantage for manuveability? Also what types of advantages/disadvantages do you thinkthe straight VS. curved blade allows?



Size matters.  A six inch reach advantage is a big deal.  I don't think the slight curve on the katana would produce a significantly different advantage or disadvantage, you can still thrust with either.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 22, 2016)

A shorter sword matters in ranks where you can get more guys side by side using the things.

probably not a ninja issue though.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 22, 2016)

Blindside said:


> Size matters.  A six inch reach advantage is a big deal.  I don't think the slight curve on the katana would produce a significantly different advantage or disadvantage, you can still thrust with either.



Oh my!


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 22, 2016)

Justin Chang said:


> Being shorter has a disadvantage of range but couldn't it also be an advantage for manuveability? Also what types of advantages/disadvantages do you thinkthe straight VS. curved blade allows?


There is no advantage in manoeuvrability, not really. Curved blades are better for slicing as opposed to straight edges which are better at thrusting.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 22, 2016)

It is my understanding that the straight bladed ninjato is a product of Hollywood, with no historical evidence.

So...since we are discussing fantasy, I think we must bring the light saber into the discussion.

Anyone notice how it's not curved?  Hardly a saber at all.  Long sword, more likely


----------



## Hyoho (Sep 23, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> There is no advantage in manoeuvrability, not really. Curved blades are better for slicing as opposed to straight edges which are better at thrusting.


Curved blades are made for thrusting too. The curved pointy bit penetrates body cavities from under the arm. the head from under the chin "other bits" thrust between the legs. There really is not enough height inside a Japanese room to swing one anyway. That why all the Jidai Geki on TV take the fight outside.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 23, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> So...since we are discussing fantasy, I think we must bring the light saber into the discussion.
> 
> Anyone notice how it's not curved?  Hardly a saber at all.  Long sword, more likely



And what about that new guard? Sabers generally have some sort of handguard, but I've never seen two lasers protruding out the side on a saber before. Any idea what the historical development was for that?


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 23, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> And what about that new guard? Sabers generally have some sort of handguard, but I've never seen two lasers protruding out the side on a saber before. Any idea what the historical development was for that?


Judging by the lore and fictional technique of the lightsabers, they are indeed, wizard space katanas.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 23, 2016)

Light 'sabres'...just saying 

This is the only sword worth having. Royal Air Force Ladies Sword - Pooley Sword


----------



## pgsmith (Sep 23, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> And what about that new guard? Sabers generally have some sort of handguard, but I've never seen two lasers protruding out the side on a saber before. Any idea what the historical development was for that?


  Those were provided so that if the new light saber was actually used in proper manner as a sword, you would be able to lop your own wrists off.
  That's the only reason I could come up with for them. 

  Since we stole your thread, I thought I should comment on your original post. I agree completely that the 'ninjato' was created for movies. Pretty much like the all black ninja outfit was created for theater.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 23, 2016)

pgsmith said:


> Those were provided so that if the new light saber was actually used in proper manner as a sword, you would be able to lop your own wrists off.
> That's the only reason I could come up with for them.
> 
> Since we stole your thread, I thought I should comment on your original post. I agree completely that the 'ninjato' was created for movies. Pretty much like the all black ninja outfit was created for theater.


I believe that is what the engineering world refers to as a "Design Flaw".

I imagine there is a very costly safety recall going on, right now. Probably costing the First Order a mint.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 23, 2016)

Look Ma!  No hands!!


----------



## Langenschwert (Sep 28, 2016)

Ninja-to are modern inventions. Assuming for fun they were real and the length difference is actually six inches, that's not happy in a one on one duel.

Even a one inch difference in sword length makes a difference. I've switched to a different tournament feder and which is only an inch shorter than my previous one, and it's noticeable. I'd not switch to an weapons six inches shorter for sure! If it's all you've got, then you have to deal with the situation, but it's not something to ignore when going to a fight... six inches is a mile in a duel. It means you can hit the opponent's hands with near impunity, since his tip can't reach your hands at all if you are in perfect range. Those bird bones in our hands can't take a lot of trauma.


----------

